# Solid Deck Stain over Semi Transparent Stain



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

I am painting a deck that is has semi transparent stain on it. I want to paint a solid stain over it.

Question:
Do I have to strip it or can I just powerwash with chemical?
Do I have to use oil????
Do I have to back brush the decking boards if I spray it. If yes do I have to back brush both coats?


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

First off, solid stain will eventually peel, no matter what the manufacturer says. I'd try to talk them out of it.

If you have your heart set on solid, here are the answers to your questions:
1. As long as the existing finish is holding on tight, you shouldn't have to strip it.
2. There are solid latex deck stains available, but they may require oil primer, check the label to make sure.

3. yes, yes


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Eric gave the same answer(s) I would.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I was not able to talk someone out of it early this season it had a failing (not bad) oil solid on it. I washed and let dry and hit it with a solid and it looked good. How long it holds up s anyones guess.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

here is a solution that I have no idea if it would work on a deck, but is supposed to work well on siding. 
take a gallon of semi and a gallon of solid and make a two gallons of semi-solid (like the cabots semi solid (oilbased)). Might soak in and peel slower than straight solid.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I've never had an alkyd solid stain deck peel on me
Sikkens Rubol DEK is a hybrid, and it even sticks to problems decks that make others peel 
...like the low decks...the H20 gets trapped and as a gas, peels the stain
Doesn't happens with DEK

Works great...but follow the manufacturer's recommendations as per application etc.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I've never had an alkyd solid stain deck peel on me
> Sikkens Rubol DEK is a hybrid, and it even sticks to problems decks that make others peel
> ...like the low decks...the H20 gets trapped and as a gas, peels the stain
> Doesn't happens with DEK
> ...


I have never seen a massive peel either with oil solids but in heavy traffic areas there has been some flaking.


----------

